# Anyone ever try this smoothie?



## chubbs

1 cup strawberry
1 cup blackberry
1 cup banana
1/4 cup coconut milk(unsweetened)
1/4 cup almond milk (unsweetened)
1/4 cup plain greek yogurt

I might try it tomorrow


----------



## blissful

It sounds delicious.
That's enough for more than one person. Are you inviting us over?


----------



## Dawgluver

Sounds yummy to me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That smoothie sounds good!


----------



## chubbs

I made a different one today.I didn't measure the fruits.
Raspberry,blueberry,black berry,strawberry,plantain,& 1 kiwi
1/4C unsweetened almond milk
1/2C Coconut milk
2-3 bites worth of greek plain yogurt
It came out pretty good!


----------



## blissful

Yum! And thanks for taking the pictures, a picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## chubbs

You're welcome.I think i'll make this my regular.I got the plantain without knowing its not the same as a regular banana lol.Found out it has more potassium too.
My next one will have some Hershey special dark coco powder added.Was surprised that all fit in one glass lol.I just eyeballed the fruit & guessed on the milk & yogurt.5 strawberries was used


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Sounds very refreshing for breakfast. One question: the recipe calls for a banana. However, you mention a plantain on the photo. 

A plantain is a western African vegetable brought over by the slave traders to The Caribe and South America and the banana is a fruit. Platano Macho which is the slang name for Plantain, would not be fab in this combination. 

A banana would be more suitable and pair much better with the berries.

Good post. Thanks for idea.
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, that looks amazing and the colours are so vibrant


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Buon Giorno Chubbs,

Lovely job on these fresh fruit Smoothies ... 

Thanks for posting, 
Have a lovely Monday. 
Margi


----------



## Mel!

chubbs said:


> 1 cup strawberry
> 1 cup blackberry
> 1 cup banana
> 1/4 cup coconut milk(unsweetened)
> 1/4 cup almond milk (unsweetened)
> 1/4 cup plain greek yogurt
> 
> I might try it tomorrow


Looks delicious! I havent tried that particular combination, but I have put coconut milk in some of mine too. It tastes great in them.


----------

